# HUGE Marionette



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, I'm flabbergasted....amazed and a lil creeped out.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh yes, I have seen still photos of her. Thanks for the video!

I still think this is sort of appealingly cute, in that horrifying sort of way... :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my. lol


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Creepy LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the elephant is bigger:jol:

The movements are impressively life-like, particularly her head movements.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm glad there is no video of her potty training problems... musta been some BIG PULL UPS!

(does she poop trees??)


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

She has a dad dressed in a old fashioned divers suit.

http://www.davidwmsims.com/2009/10/11/giant-marionettes-in-berlin/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is amazing haha! but the lollipop was pretty creepy...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yip, amazing and creepy. Cool though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

She's beautiful. It's like she's really alive.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love her, I found the Sultan's Elephant a few years ago. I can't get enough of the mechanism.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang !!


----------

